# Projekt ist weg (Eclipse -> ICQ)



## fraenky (21. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand verraten wohin mein Projekt verschwunden ist ?

Ich hab gerade versucht einem Kommilitonen meinen Projektordner über ICQ zu schicken und dann ist es einfach verschwunden.

edit:
Hab den Ordner im Eclipse Package Explorer "gepackt"(Drag'n'Drop)  
und in ein geöffnetes ICQ (chat)Fenster gezogen.

Als ich die Maustaste losgelassen habe, ist der Projektordner sammt aller Klassen verschwunden.

vom Projekt gibts nur noch:

refactorings.history
refactorings.index


Was is da passiert, bzw. wie bekomm ich die Daten wieder ??? ;(


----------



## Ark (21. Mrz 2011)

Leg bitte noch einmal deutlicher dar, was genau du gemacht hast. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe.

Hast du schon einmal auf der Platte (oder wo auch immer) nachgeguckt, wo die Quellen liegen müssten, ob sie noch da sind?

Ark


----------



## antrox (22. Mrz 2011)

die quellen muessen noch da sein, schau in dein workspace ordner. du weißt doch sicher wo das ist


----------



## ARadauer (22. Mrz 2011)

fraenky hat gesagt.:


> edit:
> Hab den Ordner im Eclipse Package Explorer "gepackt"(Drag'n'Drop)
> und in ein geöffnetes ICQ (chat)Fenster gezogen.



und dann worden die Files verschoben? Interessant... ja such einfach mal auf der ganzen Festplatte nach einen Files, kann mir schwer vorstellen das sie wirklich nicht mehr im Workspace sind...


----------



## FArt (22. Mrz 2011)

Vermutlich hast du das ICQ Fenster knapp verfehlt und das Zeug liegt auf dem Desktop rum? Oder, wenn ein Dateimanager Fenster darunter war, in dem dort aktiven Ordner...*G*


----------



## fraenky (22. Mrz 2011)

> Vermutlich hast du das ICQ Fenster knapp verfehlt und das Zeug liegt auf dem Desktop rum? Oder, wenn ein Dateimanager Fenster darunter war, in dem dort aktiven Ordner...*G*



ah da ist es ja :lol:

Ne es is weg, auf der Platte sind keine Daten mehr davon zu finden.

Probierts mal aus "aber bitte mit nem leerem Projekt"


----------



## ARadauer (22. Mrz 2011)

Projekt mit ICQ versenden... mhn ich würde mir mal SVN ansehen ;-)


----------



## antrox (22. Mrz 2011)

works for me ohne dass es verschwindet :/


----------



## Andi_CH (22. Mrz 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Projekt mit ICQ versenden... mhn ich würde mir mal SVN ansehen ;-)



SVN = Suspektes Versions Nulldevice   :lol:


----------



## FArt (22. Mrz 2011)

fraenky hat gesagt.:


> Probierts mal aus "aber bitte mit nem leerem Projekt"



Kann nicht sein ... ist sicher ein OSI-Layer-8 Fehler...


----------



## X5-599 (22. Mrz 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> SVN = Suspektes Versions Nulldevice   :lol:



Ich hab's ja immer gewusst. Nun habe ich endlich mal eine passende Definition dazu. ;-) Danke!


----------

